# Adobe to Support Dual Pixel RAW in Future Version of Lightroom



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 29, 2016)

```
Cnet is reporting that Adobe has confirmed they’re going to add dual pixel RAW support to a future version of Lightroom.</p>
<blockquote><p>“We’re working on it,” Adobe spokesman Roman Skuratovskiy said Thursday. He declined to say when Adobe would add the update to Lightroom and its cousin, Photoshop, though.</p></blockquote>
<p>If there was any chance of the new file format to gaining mass acceptance, Lightroom definitely had to be part of the equation. <a href="http://www.cnet.com/news/adobe-to-support-dual-pixel-raw-photo-format-in-canon-5d-mark-iv/">Read more at Cnet</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## wockawocka (Aug 29, 2016)

*Sits up*

Ok, that was quick.


----------



## olympus593 (Aug 29, 2016)

Good news. Can't barely wait for them to change the opening box photo...


----------



## skp (Aug 29, 2016)

Makes me wonder if Adobe will be able to take this a step further and perhaps use the parallax information in the dual-pixel raw format as a quick masking method to separate out a subject from the background more accurately than with other methods.


----------



## makismika (Aug 29, 2016)

Does anyone know if non dp raw files are compatible with LR5 what i now use with 6D raw files?


----------



## RGF (Aug 29, 2016)

Dual Pixel appears be a step forward. Wonder if canon will ever use it to improve DR, 1 of the 2 dual pixels captures light at (say) 6 stops more than the other dual pixel.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Aug 29, 2016)

This is really big news, as it will be encouraging to all those who are interested in the new tech but don't want to disrupt their workflow to use it.


----------



## rpritch (Aug 29, 2016)

This is very exciting. Having placed my preorder for the 5d mark IV, I was looking forward to the DPRaw, but not necessarily using the Canon software. Nice!


----------



## hubie (Aug 29, 2016)

RGF said:


> Dual Pixel appears be a step forward. Wonder if canon will ever use it to improve DR, 1 of the 2 dual pixels captures light at (say) 6 stops more than the other dual pixel.



And needs therefore 6x longer exposure? Lol, makes not much sense to me then.


----------



## nightscape123 (Aug 29, 2016)

hubie said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Dual Pixel appears be a step forward. Wonder if canon will ever use it to improve DR, 1 of the 2 dual pixels captures light at (say) 6 stops more than the other dual pixel.
> ...



It does it with multiple ISO settings not exposures. You can do this with ML already, but it could be built in with the new file format and technology to make it more seamless.


----------



## Cochese (Aug 29, 2016)

nightscape123 said:


> hubie said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



I was under the impression that you could only do this with Magic Lantern on the 7D due to it having two Digic processors.


----------



## ritholtz (Aug 29, 2016)

Cochese said:


> nightscape123 said:
> 
> 
> > hubie said:
> ...


In Canon 5d4 promo video, they show 2 digic processors inside 5d4.


----------



## brianb (Aug 30, 2016)

Does anyone know where you can download Canon's RAW software for reading 5D4 RAW Files. 

I have downloaded some 5D4 RAWs from the DP Review website, but I can't open them obviously in Lightroom.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 30, 2016)

brianb said:


> Does anyone know where you can download Canon's RAW software for reading 5D4 RAW Files.
> 
> I have downloaded some 5D4 RAWs from the DP Review website, but I can't open them obviously in Lightroom.



When you get your camera, DPP will be included. Right now, there is no software for the camera.

However, there is software that will view the files, but the colors and other details may be off. Try Raw Therapee


----------



## brianb (Aug 30, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> brianb said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where you can download Canon's RAW software for reading 5D4 RAW Files.
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Aug 30, 2016)

Cochese said:


> I was under the impression that you could only do this with Magic Lantern on the 7D due to it having two Digic processors.


You can do it alredy with ML on 5D mk II.


----------



## cayenne (Aug 30, 2016)

Hey, good news as long as Adobe keeps Lightroom available in a *standalone version *license manner!!<P>
I don't want to rent it....


cayenne


----------



## RGF (Sep 1, 2016)

hubie said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Dual Pixel appears be a step forward. Wonder if canon will ever use it to improve DR, 1 of the 2 dual pixels captures light at (say) 6 stops more than the other dual pixel.
> ...




6x electronic boost. 1 side of the dual pixel is recorded at ISO 100, the other side would be recorded at 6400.


----------

